# stuck case



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a 223 resizing die with a stuck case in it  I didnt put enough lube on the case and it got stuck in there tight. I tried drilling it out to no avail am I screwed?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What brand of die is the first question?

If you drilled it out too much you may have damaged the die, or done it to the point that it cannot be tapped and a stuck case remover used.

If it is a Lee Die, there is a procedure using the decapping rod to knock out the stuck case, then the trick is getting the rod out of the shell.

Most die companies will also remove the stuck case for a small fee and shipping.

Google, there will be hundreds of articles/posts on stuck cases, removers and remedies.

Look at the RCBS stuck case remover for most brands of dies.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

it was an rcbs die and i found it. i drilled it till it was way too thin to do anything then i took a dental pic and a little hook and got it out. die appears to be in good shape with no harm done thank God


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Cool, I would suggest and RCBS stuck case remover, very cheap, saves a lot of hassle.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the RCBS stuck case remover, but have never had it work. I have tried it 3 times and the 3 stuck cases I have had since I started hand loading. The first time I tried it, I pulled so hard the press and half the table top tore off my bench. The next two times I used a little less force, but with no positive results. 1 .308, 1 25-06, 1 7MM RM. I don't think those case removers really work!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

The RCBS stuck case remover I am talking about you drill out the primer pocket, tap the stuck case, put the cap with a hole in it over the case, then use the allen head bolt which screws into the tapped case, pulling the case out against the cap.
http://www.sinclairintl.com/.aspx/sid=6 ... 20_d_20288


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I just thought i'd share this with those who want to listen. I've only gotten one case stuck but this works well. It's basically the same as what southdakotabearsfan is using but mine is more red neck. 

Everything is the same except for the little metal rig, instead just use washers. take the die to the hardware store and buy several washers that will fit over the stuck case, allow some wiggle room. Stack the washers to the head of the case then add a few more to allow room for the case to move up through. Then add the top washer with the dia of the bolt that you have the case taped too.

It's easy and it won't ruin your die.

xdeano


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The best remedy is to make sure cases are lubed properly. :wink:

I know I know, real helpful, but I couldnt resist.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> The best remedy is to make sure cases are lubed properly


And not use One Shot :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

use imperial sizing, way better.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've only had one case get stuck in the die, not too bad after the thousands of rounds I have reloaded. I was using spray lube at the time.

I've found that the Imperial Sizing Wax is the best lube by far.

huntin1


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i have wanted to try other lubes but the one shot has worked so well i see no need to. I am sure it is going to happpen one of these days but to this point i have never had a case stuck.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Same here, I've never had a stuck case and pretty much all I have used is One Shot. I don't remember ever feeling a case that was even relatively hard to resize either. I always make sure I shake the can very well and I'm sure that I hit the cases form a couple different directions and then let em dry for a few minutes. I guess it just works for some people and not others.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The one and only time I had a stuck case was when i was using CLP on a patch 15 years ago or so. went to imperial sizing wax and haven't had a problem. I reciently picked up some One Shot, basically because the person who made the wildcat that i'm forming has been using it for years. Still haven't tried it, still using the imperial sizing wax to form cases and it works very well. I'll have to give it a try just to see how it works.

xdeano


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I guess I should have been specific. I have never used the Hornady One Shot lube, the stuff I was using when I got a case stuck in the die was the Lyman Quick Spray case lube. But, I've had such good luck with the Imperial sizing lube I really don't see a reason to change at the moment.

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I use both of the imperial sizing wax and one shot.

They both work as long as you follow the instructions and keep your dies clean.


----------

